# Jenna 3: Mr. Blue Sky- by the Id (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG )



## Observer (Jun 17, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG _- big changes in more than one way


*Jenna 3: Mr. Blue Sky
by The Id

(Click here for the previous installment)​*
Jenna and Emily became good friends fast. It probably had to do with the fact that Emily was a genuinely nice person and that Jenna was becoming increasingly disillusioned with the elitists that used to call her friends. 

This should not lead one to think that Jenna completely changed her social patterns. Far from it, in fact, for Jenna still continued life in the upper strata of the high school social scene. It was just that from her view below the pinnacle she had a different outlook on things. It should be noted that even though Emily did not run in the upper crust with Jenna, her intellect and general good looks were enough to make her a more than acceptable acquaintance. 

On Emily’s advice, Jenna had decided to not be so aggressive in trying to snag her next boyfriend. The results had not appeared immediately though, much to Jenna’s dismay. 

“It’s not an overnight thing,” Emily explained as they grabbed some smoothies, “When I stopped caring about getting into a relationship, sure the boys started flocking for whatever reason, but it wasn’t all at once. It was over a couple months that they came. Give it time. You started overwhelming them with all of your obvious flirting earlier, and that impression takes a while to wear off. It’ll take some time before they look at you and see the enigmatic Jenna again.” 

_"I just hope that they won’t see Jenna the cow instead," _Jenna thought, glancing to her growing midriff that seemed to be jiggling a little more than she wanted each day. 

And so the waiting game began. Jenna was not a very patient person, however, and for about a week she simmered at the fact that boys were not visibly lusting over her like they had done at one point in time. As a result, after a while she truly did stop caring. If they didn’t want to pay attention to her, then that was fine with her, she wasn’t going to let it get to her anymore.

Time passed. In fact, it was three weeks. During that time, Jenna contentedly moved through life without giving a whit about the dating scene or spending her time trying to get boys. To a degree, Jenna was more herself for these three weeks than she’d been in a long time. When she laughed, it was not for calculated effect. A smile was merely a sign that she was happy, not a mark of favor on a chosen beau. 

As a result, she continued to give little thought to her diet, and another ten pounds or so showed up on her frame. Granted, the Thanksgiving holiday midway through this period helped considerably. Jenna found herself lazing about on the couch watching football and the Thanksgiving Day parade when she wasn’t sleeping, eating, or meeting friends at the movies to catch some chick flick—and buttered popcorn. 

Jenna was coming dangerously close to 150 pounds, and she was well aware of the fact as she continued weighing herself on a regular basis. However, Jenna had become apathetic towards her weight, just as she was ambivalent about her social situation. The fact she had had to purchase size 10 pants was not as disturbing as it had been to purchase size 8s. 

Her melons were beginning to strain her bra, but it was still holding without any problem. However, her thighs were beginning to rub a little bit near the top much more than she would have liked, to Jenna’s occasional chagrin. And, as with her other weight gains, her gut was taking the brunt of things, growing softer and softer every time she looked in the mirror it seemed. 

However, as Emily had predicted, at the end of these three weeks a tall brown haired boy named John approached Jenna and invited her to a party that was going down across town. Of course, in high school, three weeks is a long time, and Jenna Shcherbatsky was genuinely surprised when she received this attention. 

The plan of not caring had become so deeply ingrained within her by this point that Jenna blinked her eyes in surprise, unsure of what to say. Sure, he was not exactly up to the standards she’d had before, but he certainly wasn’t bad either. 

“Oh, gosh, I’m not sure if I’m free Saturday,” Jenna said after a moment, “Can I call you when I get home and check my calendar?” 

“Yeah, sure,” the guy said and then, somewhat discouraged (such an answer usually equated to a no), moved off. 

After school that day, Jenna and Emily talked over the phone about the situation. 

“See! I told you that all you had to do was wait it out and before you knew it, it would be like you were never out of the game,” Emily said, ecstatic for her friend. 

“Emily, I think I’m going to tell him no,” Jenna said calmly. 

There was a brief silence at the other end of the line. “Why? Do you not like him?” 

“No, it’s not that,” Jenna said with a sigh, “I mean, John’s nice and everything, but…I don’t know. It doesn’t feel right.” 

“Are you thinking that if you turn him down, it’ll only help things because you’ll get even more guys asking you on dates?” 

“No, that’s not it at all. I mean…it’s sort of weird,” Jenna said, blushing on her nd of the line. 

“Jenna, I’m not going to think you’re weird or crazy, whatever it is you say,” Emily protested. 

“Emily, I’m a serial killer,” Jenna said in a deadpan voice. 

“_Jenna_,” Emily exclaimed loudly. 

“All right. Honestly, I don’t care.” 

“You don’t care?” 

“Yeah. That’s about the best way to put it,” Jenna replied. 

“Jenna, I don’t understand,” Emily said, flabbergasted, “You’re getting attention from guys again and you don’t care?” 

“I knew you’d think it’s weird,” Jenna sighed, “I don’t understand it myself. For some reason I’m saying to myself, &#8216;How come all of a sudden he wants you now and didn’t want you before?’ Do I really want to get involved with someone who’s interested in me only because of purely arbitrary standards that could change tomorrow and leave me out in the cold?’” 

“Wow…I never thought that I’d hear you of all people say that,” Emily said, slightly stunned at the turn that the once-bubble headed blonde was taking. 

“Neither did I, but after being shut out for so long, I’m more than a little bitter, Emily,” Jenna said, the bile seeping into her voice, “I’m mad too. I’m mad at the way I was snubbed. If they want to lust after me, that’s fine. They just shouldn’t expect too much from me in return.” 

“Jenna, I don’t like hearing you like this,” Emily said, suddenly very concerned. 

“Emily, I’m tired of boys wanting me for my body. I want them to want me for me, cliché as that sounds,” Jenna said bluntly. 

“Everyone wants that Jenna. You wanted that back before this all happened too.” 

“You know, I thought about that in the midst of everything swirling around in my head. I did, but it wasn’t what I really wanted. I wanted men to look at me and go crazy and think, &#8216;Jenna Shcherbatsky is a goddess.’ I wanted boys to go crazy with desire over me. I wanted them to like me, but because I was hot, not because I was Jenna.” 

“Well…ummm…Jenna, I don’t know what to say,” Emily blurted out. 

Jenna laughed. “Oh Emily. It’s all right. It’s only my life having been turned completely upside down. Nothing major, you know.” 

They both laughed at that. “Jenna, if you don’t mind me saying so, I think you’re going to be much happier this way,” Emily said. 

“I hope so,” Jenna said, “This is going to sound more like you than me, but it’s time for a paradigm shift, Emily. And with luck, I just might finally find myself a boyfriend again.” 

*** 

Jenna stuck by this determination. In the next week, she had two more guys who tested the waters with her. The Jenna of old might have rebuffed them, not caring a whit for their feelings. After all, the old Jenna was more concerned with snagging the best looking and most desirable boyfriend that one could have in the social scene. Anyone who happened to get hurt along the way, well they were just in the line of fire. 

However, yesterday’s Jenna was definitely nowhere close to the new Jenna. This Jenna was genuinely surprised now when someone asked her out, no matter who it was. It wasn’t the shocked surprise that says, “What made you think you had a chance with me?” either. This surprise conveyed the thought of, “I’m touched and flattered you just asked me to the movies.” 

Now when Jenna turned a guy down, there was no trace of being haughty about. Instead, Jenna seemed to be sincerely pleading through her body language not to be mad at her for saying no and asking forgiveness. 

As a result, it was not long before once again people were talking about Jenna Shcherbatsky. However, the buzz wasn’t finding fault with her, but instead worked to restore her good name. Everyone seemed to be noticing that Jenna was a nicer person these days. 

“Is it me, or have I just never noticed what a sweetheart Jenna is?” the twitter went in the girls’ restroom. 

“Trust me, it’s been a recent development. Jenna the bitch is still fresh in my memory.” 

“Who could forget?” 

“I don’t mind the change in the slightest. Why, she actually apologized when we bumped into each other in the hall yesterday!” 

“Are you joking? I did the exact same thing at the beginning of the semester and you should have seen the look that she shot me!” 

“Let’s just hope it’s not a temporary change.” 

The talk in the men’s locker room was slightly different, but still positive. 

“Hey, you guys see Jenna lately?” 

“Well duh. Who hasn’t?” 

"Is it me or is she looking hotter than usual?” 

“It’s not you, that’s for sure. I thought she’d lost it, but she shot me this smile today that made my knees weak.” 

“I don’t know about you, but I’m not exactly weak when I see Jenna.” 

This brought the usual bout of laughter from all of the guys. 

“I can’t quite place it, but there’s definitely something different about Jenna these days.” 

“Yeah, something absolutely irresistible.” 

No matter who it was talking, there was one subject that failed to come up, and that was Jenna’s weight. It was holding steady, but she had still put on roughly 40 pounds since the beginning of the school year, and 40 pounds were not something that could be easily hidden. 

But for some reason, Jenna’s new disposition seemed to make all of those pounds invisible to people. Perhaps it was the fact that Jenna had adopted a slightly different fashion style, mixing all-American girl with California casual. Jenna wasn’t showing off her midriff that much these days, but her clothing still clung to her curves. Jeans were her modus operandi in the colder winter month of December and they kept Jenna looking trendy without betraying the real size of her thighs. She was wearing long sleeved shirts more often that hid the fact that her arms were sporting some flab, but they often revealed just a hint of cleavage, which was enough to drive the boys up the wall. 

Though RFK High’s interest in her weight decreased, Jenna did not stop scrutinizing her reflection in the mirror. It was certainly not something that made Jenna happy, to say the least. As she would get dressed in the morning, Jenna would experiment with ways to make herself look slimmer in her negligee. However, sucking in her gut could no longer hide her burgeoning belly, only slightly reduce its appearance. 

It was with a sigh that Jenna exhaled and let her gut expand to its full circumference. Her tan stomach now hung over the elastic band of her underwear just enough to be noticeable when fully clothed, and there was definitely no hiding it when she got dressed in the morning. 

As Jenna grabbed a blouse from her closet, she saw her size 6 bikini on a hangar, stuffed into the corner. Even if the weather was right for it, there was no way that it would be used now. 

"_Thank Goodness the water polo swimsuit is a one-piece or else I’d be seriously screwed. Maybe with practice I’ll be able to get rid of some of this weight too_," Jenna thought to herself as she slipped her arms—which had just a hint of jiggle to them these days—into the sleeves of the blouse. 

The shirt was a rugby style with broad green and yellow stripes on it. In former days, Jenna would never be seen in horizontal stripes. However, she now figured she looked broad enough as it was on her own, so there wasn’t too much more damage that could be done by optical illusion. Besides, she thought that horizontal stripes were rather sexy. 

Jenna looked at herself in her full-length mirror in this long sleeved shirt and panties. The white collar looked nice against her tan face, but her features were definitely soft. A fine layer of fat had enveloped the old striking features of Jenna’s face, making it a little broader than it had been before. 

Looking at her reflection, Jenna looked down to her impressive bust. She cradled her casaba sized melons in her hands, feeling their weight. She was surprised at how much heavier they felt in her hands as opposed to just supported by her bra, or even when they hung free while she was taking a shower, swaying with her every movement, no matter how slight. As Jenna held her gazongas, she found her nipples growing hard between her fingers. 

Jenna for a few moment fantasized about the strong hands of some dashing man madly in love with her cupping her jugs from behind, their bodies pressing together tighter and tighter…. 

Snapping back into reality, Jenna let go of her mammoth mammaries and felt them bounce pleasingly within the confines of her CC-cup bra, a size larger than prior to her recent expansion. 

“What the heck,” Jenna said as she unbuttoned the three buttons at the top of her rugby shirt, which beared a rather tantalizing amount of cleavage, “Might as well take full advantage of the only good part about being fat. Gotta be careful…one more pound and I’m going to bust this bra.” 

Jenna then grabbed a pair of jeans that had seen a lot of use lately, despite the fact they were just two weeks new. These American Eagle hipsters just seemed to feel the best around Jenna’s curvy hips. With a tug, Jenna pulled the jeans up her legs. As usual, they met with some friction at her wobbling thighs that brushed together ever so sensually as she moved. 

Oddly enough, it was one sensation that Jenna didn’t totally resent, and had almost gotten used to. Jenna bounced up and down, allowing gravity to help her task. She fastened the jeans underneath her belly, which looked like more than the beginning of a spare tire as it bulged over the waistband. An extra tug on her rugby shirt and Jenna was roughly presentable now. She pulled a brush through her wavy hair and applied all the requisite makeup before grabbing her backpack and rushing out the door shouting a good bye to her mother and jumping in her car and speeding off. 

Like all Wednesday mornings, Jenna dutifully reported to the dull AP Biology class that she was only taking because it would look good on college applications, not because she actually liked it. In fact, very few people liked the class at all and were in the class for the very same reason. Jenna surveyed her fellow students with the few minutes she had before the second bell, just because she never got tired of watching other people. 

Emily was hurrying through the door, acting as if she was late to class rather than two minutes early. It was part of her nature, whereas Jenna until recently was never in a classroom until the very moment that it was required of her. Unlike Liam O’Shea who sat across the room, who always got to class obscenely early. She simply did not understand him at all. Nor could she understand why he did not appear to be his usual attentive self this morning, alert and ready to take notes like the model student he was. 

"_That look in his eye, his head resting against his hand…"_ Jenna thought, scrutizing the Irish boy, "_Oh my word, he just sighed! Liam’s got to be in love. Liam O’Shea is in love!" _

Though this discovery was immensely entertaining to Jenna, she decided that she’d wait until Emily sat down next to her. There was Justine sitting next to Alexa. One table over was that misogynistic jackass Boris who actually thought he had a sense of humor. Jenna had come dangerously close to beating Boris physically a couple of times due to some of his comments, but had been able to control herself. Past him was Andy, who Jenna had indulged in a fling with last year, prior to Craig. 

Jenna would have continued running through everyone in the room, but the bell rang and class began. That was Jenna’s cue to discreetly begin slipping her iPod’s earbuds into her ears underneath her wavy blonde hair. Nothing of substance happened in the first twenty minutes of AP Bio anyways. 

Mr. Phillins would mumble absolutely nothing incoherently, take five minutes to do the roll (if he decided to do it at all), and answer stupid questions from people who obviously shouldn’t be in any AP class, let alone one like Biology. 

The music of Coldplay washed over Jenna’s ears pleasantly, allowing her to daydream a little bit during this interlude. About ten minutes later, Jenna was brought out of her reverie in surprise as she heard song she couldn’t seem to recall and was certainly not Coldplay. She knew precisely how it had gotten onto her iPod, though. Her mother decided it would be nice to randomly load some songs onto Jenna’s iPod and sprinkle them throughout her playlists. It was sort of an inside joke, and Jenna appreciated the fact that her mother was trying to relate to her through whatever seemed to be the trendiest way. Most of the time, the songs were sort of catchy and Jenna actually listened to them rather than skipping the track. 

Emily nudged Jenna before she could check her screen to see what the song was. 

“We’re doing a lab today,” Emily said, having paid attention unlike Jenna. 

“Sounds great, lab partner,” Jenna said with a smile. The two had decided to team up together on labs since their new friendship, but this was the first lab since then. Jenna usually worked with Justine as well since most labs required three people. 

“We’ll need someone else,” Emily said. 

Jenna nodded and then, because curiosity had absolutely overwhelmed her, looked down at the screen of her iPod, which read, “Electric Light Orchestra &#8211; Mr. Blue Sky”. Odd name for a song, but it’s not so bad, Jenna thought. 

When she looked up there was Tom Stevenson standing in front of her. Jenna, as well as everyone else at RFK High, knew that Tom had had a crush on her since the sixth grade. While Jenna had been sort of touched when she first learned of such back in middle school, physiological changes soon put her well out of shy, brown haired Tom’s league. 

However, this had never deterred Tom. He carefully sounded out Jenna prior to every dance to see if she was going with anyone, and the answer was always yes (and once when Jenna was especially vexed, “Not you!”). Tom had occasionally given her little gifts on her birthday, which were nice, but did not endear Jenna to her admirer. 

Tom had even once told Jenna that he was in love with her when they were freshmen, and Jenna—still learning the finer arts of being a woman—had treated him badly about it. It had not deterred him. There were golden retrievers who would have left Jenna after all that Tom had gone through. 

Jenna knew that in a moment Tom was about to ask to be her lab partner. He did every time there was a lab, and Jenna had always told him that she was working with Justine and someone else. In fact, Jenna quickly glanced to see that Justine was grabbing her backpack and beginning to make her way over, knowing the drill. 

“Hi Jenna. Do you and Emily need another lab partner?” Tom asked with a somewhat nervous smile. Because Tom was so in love with Jenna, he was always slightly nervous whenever he talked with her. 

As Jenna opened her mouth, she heard in her earbuds, _“Mr. blue sky, please tell us why you had to hide away for so long? Where did we go wrong?” _And for some reason, Jenna suddenly thought to herself that she’d used Tom in the worst possible way over the last five years. She’d never thrown him even a scrap from her table, but yet he’d always come back and waited. 

"Tom,” Jenna said as she pulled her earbuds out, “Emily and I do need another partner. Thanks.” 

As Tom settled in, obviously in disbelief that Jenna had actually assented for once, Jenna shot a look at Justine that said, “I know what I’m doing.” 

Justine reluctantly nodded and headed off to get herself some new lab partners. Jenna then turned to Emily, who was even more stunned than Tom, and simply smiled. 

The labs themselves were pretty simple and didn’t require much intellectual thought, allowing one to finish them and the assorted questions afterwards in class. In between, the three of them made idle conversation with one another, nothing that deserves being noted. Except perhaps the fact that Tom throughout was in utter disbelief that he’d actually succeeded for once. At the end, Jenna thanked Tom for working with them with a smile. 

“I’ll see you later,” Jenna said. 

“I look forward to it,” Tom said in all earnestness. 

As Tom headed off, Emily looked at Jenna and said in hushed tones, “Precisely what was that about? You’ve never liked Tom.” 

“I never really got to know Tom, so I suppose all this time I was just being prejudicial,” Jenna said. 

“Oh wait a second,” Emily said, “You’re not…” 

“Not what?” 

“Look, Jenna, being nice to Tom is one thing. He’s a nice guy. But don’t play with him.” 

“I’m not playing with him!” Jenna protested, “I was just trying to be nice.” 

“You need to realize that Tom Stevenson has idolized you for half a decade, and as a result just being nice to him is going to be transfigured into some great show of favor on your part. He could get even further infatuated with you than before,” Emily said severely. 

“I think you’re overreacting,” Jenna said with a laugh, “Tom wouldn’t do a thing like that. He’s a perfectly rational person.” 

*** 

_"Oh my . . . wow! Jenna actually let me be her lab partner. I was that close to her!"_ Tom thought as he left class. He couldn’t resist throwing a look over his shoulder to catch the receding form of Jenna as she headed down the hallway to her next class of the day. 

He couldn’t believe his good fortune. Could Jenna finally be softening up to him? Were his dreams going to finally come true? He’d heard that she had changed recently, but this was something that he hadn’t even expected, not by a long shot. 

_"And, to top it all off…what a rack!"_ Tom thought, _"I swear it’s larger than I thought!" _

Sweet dreams were in store for Tom that night. But who knows what tomorrow might bring? 

(Click here for next installment)


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice!


Dennis


----------



## The Id (Jun 18, 2006)

As always, I appreciate your compliment. It is encouraging to hear. And, since you're probably curious, I have not yet written Jenna 4. I should be doing the next installment soon as I've been idle too long. Much too long. And if I hit a groove, you'll get about three stories in a week. 

Oh, and for those people who are absolutely ardent devotees of my work, I encourage you to look at the versions at MC's site as they keep all of my italics and some other minor formating. I do use italics to set off thoughts, which sadly don't translate onto the forum here.

http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles


----------



## Observer (Jun 18, 2006)

You're right about the html formatting codes that produces italics not passing through the clipboard. But hey, what's a few minutes of editing time between friends? I can with a little effort re-insert html codes. I think you will now find the italics restored.

Now let's see that new material! We know from the crossover from the Tara seris that Tom and Liam are friends, now both with plump girlfriends. This, along with Chelsea and the rest of the gang should get interesting.


----------



## The Id (Jun 18, 2006)

My profound thanks to you. The next stuff I'll be sending to you preformatted and everything. So I suppose I'll just go see about the next stuff...and if it takes a while, it's because I'm making it good! Or that's the story I'm sticking with anyways.


----------



## brucejedi (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Id,

This is my favorite of all your stories so far. Slow, realistic gain is something that is often missing in stories on this board. I hope someday that you do get around to continuing it!

brucejedi


----------



## Heidi (Dec 21, 2006)

This is certainly a well written story - lovely development of characters, and sensible, realistic gains. Hopefully you'll get a chance to continue soon!


----------



## The Id (Dec 23, 2006)

Ah, sorry, I'm usually just checking the recent addition forum so I hadn't caught either of your posts. Thanks very much for your praise, it is very much appreciated. I recently decided to kick myself into action and have been working on my series as a whole. I do know where I want to go with Jenna 4 (and Tara 10 and a new spin off I've begun), so it's just a matter of getting the proper motivation and sitting down. Thanks so much for your support and glad I could please!


----------



## comperic2003 (May 18, 2007)

wow amazing. I love this series. I hope 4 is in the works


----------



## The Id (May 21, 2007)

I'm glad you like it! I always appreciate people's comments. As for Jenna 4, I'll be honest and say it's not my next project, but only because I really feel like I need to do Tara 10, which I've been working on very slowly. My schedule is now more conducive to writing, so with luck I'll do that soon and Jenna 4 in all honesty has the greatest likelihood of being my next project. So a bit of patience and perhaps I'll be able to get Jenna 4 out for you all.


----------

